# 56 Ford 600



## tdsa (Oct 9, 2011)

I have a Ford 600 that has 631 stamped as the model number. According to the serial number references, it is a 1956 model.

I have not been able to locate any information about a Ford 631 model. 

It does have a three point hitch and PTO which runs contrary to the information about Ford tractors that I have found on the web.

Does anybody know what this 631 model is?

Thanks,
Terry


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Two places you can check for more info on your 631 are:

tractordata.com

oldfordtractors.com


----------



## tdsa (Oct 9, 2011)

Ed:

I checked both those web sites and find nothing about a model 631. They talk about models 640, 641, etc.

There is something odd about that 631 number.

But, Thanks for the info!

Terry


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

TractorData.com Ford 631 tractor information


----------



## tdsa (Oct 9, 2011)

*Thanks*

Ernie:

Thanks for the post. I didn't find that 631 page before.

Now, what puzzles me is that Tractordata says the 631 has no PTO and the tractor we have has a PTO!

Any ideas??

Thanks again for your help!

Terry


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

The info contradicts itself in a couple places, I found. Maybe the variant breakdown is wrong. One place in the description did say that a 631 did have a pto and 3PH contradicting the variant description. Also interesting, I saw that they have the 631 first production as 1957. Is yours is a '56 model or is 1956 the production date?


----------



## tdsa (Oct 9, 2011)

*Serial number*

The serial number is 70273. 

The old tractors web site list that number as a 1955 model.

Tractordata.com list the serial numbers for the 631 model and it would be a 1959 model based on their data.

I don't really know.

Thanks,

Terry


----------



## pirwin (Oct 22, 2014)

First number 
5** - One row offset tractor with134 ci gas, LP-gas or 144 ci diesel engine 
6** - Four wheel utility type with adjustable front axle, 134 ci gas, LP-gas or 144 ci diesel engine 
7** - High clearance row crop with134 ci gas, LP-gas or 144 ci diesel engine 
8** - Four wheel utility type with adjustable front axle, 172 ci gas, LP-gas or 172 ci diesel engine 
9** - High clearance row crop type, 172 ci gas, LP-gas or 172 ci diesel engine 

Second number 
*1* - Select-O-Speed transmission, no PTO 
*2* - Four speed transmission, no PTO or 3 point lift 
*3* - Four speed transmission, no PTO 
*4* - Four speed transmission with PTO and 3 point lift
*5* - Five speed transmission with 3 point lift and non-live PTO
*6* - Five speed transmission with 3 point lift and live PTO
*7* - Select-O-Speed transmission with single speed PTO and 3 point lift
*8* - Select-O-Speed transmission with dual and ground speed PTO and 3 point lift

Third number 
**1 - "01" series '57 - '62 

Apparently the PTO option could be added after the sale.


----------

